# 24" Disc Laufräder - woher?



## Egika (26. November 2019)

Hat jemand einen Tip, wo es leichte und günstige 24" Laufräder gibt mit IS2000 Scheibenaufnahme?
Für 20" gab es noch bei Aliexpress für 85€ einen schönen leichten Satz (mit wahnsinnig lauten Naben und 20 Speichen) - für 24" habe ich noch nichts vergleichbares gefunden...

Danke für Tips (muss auch nicht aus Fernost sein)...


----------



## joglo (26. November 2019)

hi, "IS2000" bezeichnet die Aufnahme des Bremssattels am Rahmen, Du meinst wahrscheinlich die normale 6 Loch Bremscheibenaufnahme an der Nabe, oder gar Shimano CenterLock?
Für 6 Loch gibts keine riesige Auswahl aber doch einige 24" LRS mit Disc-Naben.
Hier (und folgende paar Threads) wurde ein paar Quellen aufgelistet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Egika (26. November 2019)

IS2000 bezeichnet beides. Die Befestigung Sattel am Rahmen und die der Scheibe am Rad.
Und ja. IS2000 ist auch als 6 Loch bekannt. 

Werde mir den Link mal ansehen - danke!


----------



## joglo (26. November 2019)

ach sorry, ja Du hast Recht, selber benutze ich halt IS2000 bzgl. Bremsaufnahme...

Leider scheint es auch den günstigen Taok TK248 disc LRS nicht mehr in Fernost zu geben.








						118.0US $ |Taok MTB Mountain Fahrrad Scheibenbremse Spezifische 24in Räder Aluminium Alloy Radsatz Fahrrad Radfahren Bike Teile|Fahrrad-Rad|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## Egika (26. November 2019)

joglo schrieb:


> Leider scheint es auch den günstigen Taok TK248 disc LRS nicht mehr in Fernost zu geben.


Hab ihn hier gerade gefunden. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32842488563.html
Leider zum Kurs von 120€ plus 20€ Versand. Und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer kommt dann noch oben drauf... Hm...


----------



## joglo (26. November 2019)

schade, ich und auch andere hier hatten den für so um 100€ (je nach Aktion bei Aliexpress) gekauft, inkl. Versand! (+Steuer dann noch extra).
Für den günstigen Preis taugt er ganz gut, wenn teurer gilt abzuwägen ob man nicht gleich in was qualitativ bessers von Pyro, Federleicht usw. investieren sollte.

Auf der Alipage von Dir verlinkt finden sich übrigens noch ein paar günstige Alternativen (leider auch schwerer oder mit zusätzlichen Bremsflanken):








						52.93US $ 21% OFF|LUTU XT 24 Zoll MTB Mountainbike Fahrrad 4 Versiegelt Lager Räder Doppel Felge Laufradsatz Felgen|Fahrrad-Rad|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				












						US $79.63 19% OFF|24 zoll MTB Mountain Bikes Fahrräder V Bremse Felge Laufradsatz 32 Löcher Hubs Teile Freies verschiffen Felge Felgen|24 inch mtb|v brake wheelsv brake rims - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## Kwietsch (26. November 2019)

Wenn es günstig aber relativ schwer sein darf, schau mal in meinen Ghost Aufbau.
XLC Naben, Rodi Felgen. Ich hab den Satz mit viel suchen im Netz für unter 80 eur bekommen. LXS Bikes war der zweit günstige Lieferant, ich komm grad nicht drauf wo ich dann bestellt hatte, weiß aber noch, dass ich VR und HR getrennt in den Warenkorb gelegt hatte.


----------



## wombel74 (26. November 2019)

Junior fährt auch die Rodi/xlc Kombi. Gekauft wurden sie hier: https://www.bikehit.de/de/laufraede...chsz-ssp-32l-rodi-fw-disk-sz-niro-speisz.html


----------



## Kwietsch (27. November 2019)

Bikehit wars, ich hatte die entweder noch wenige eur günstiger bekommen oder es war irgendeine Aktion.

Zu den Laufrädern: Konus ab Werk etwas zu stramm, Tubeless nicht ganz problemlos mit dem Rocket Ron aber machbar.


----------



## WODAN (27. November 2019)

Denke da hast Du schon geschaut:








						Kids Performance 24" and 26" Wheelsets - Superstar Components
					

Kids Performance 24" Wheelsets




					www.superstarcomponents.com
				




Momentan -25% Rabatt


----------



## WODAN (27. November 2019)

Oder so:

-Einzelne Felgen kaufen: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...sun-ringle-single-track-schwarz-in-24-2-stuck

-Novatec Naben kaufen (Ali Express)

-und dann einspeichen lassen.

So ist dieser LRS entstanden: https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/22/2283/2283535-ge79a19il3ii-bansheerampant-medium.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (27. November 2019)

cyclocross-store.de
					

Erstklassige handgemachte Wettkampfbikes und handzentrierte Laufradsätze vom Profi




					www.cyclocross-store.de


----------



## Chris_DH (27. November 2019)

WODAN schrieb:


> -Novatec Naben kaufen (Ali Express)



Taugen die von Aliexpress was? Hatte die auch ins Auge gefasst für nen 27,5" LRS


----------



## Egika (27. November 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Bikehit wars, ich hatte die entweder noch wenige eur günstiger bekommen oder es war irgendeine Aktion.
> 
> Zu den Laufrädern: Konus ab Werk etwas zu stramm, Tubeless nicht ganz problemlos mit dem Rocket Ron aber machbar.


Wie schwer ist denn schwer bei den Dingern?


----------



## Deleted 326763 (27. November 2019)

Ich hätte einen schwarzen ungebrauchten Satz aus einem VPACE über.


----------



## Kwietsch (27. November 2019)

Egika schrieb:


> Wie schwer ist denn schwer bei den Dingern?


890 und 1110


----------



## kc85 (27. November 2019)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Taugen die von Aliexpress was? Hatte die auch ins Auge gefasst für nen 27,5" LRS



Ich hab 6 LRS mit Novatec-Naben in Einsatz. 4 Nabensätze waren von Aliexpress. Alle laufen problemlos.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_DH (27. November 2019)

kc85 schrieb:


> Ich hab 6 LRS mit Novatec-Naben in Einsatz. 4 Nabensätze waren von Aliexpress. Alle laufen problemlos.
> 
> kc85


Hast du selbst eingespeicht oder einspeichen lassen?
Wenn du es selbst gemacht hast, welchen Zentrierständer hast du im Einsatz? 
Bin noch auf der Suche nach einer guten und nicht allzu teuren Lösung.


----------



## kc85 (27. November 2019)

Ich habe 5 ½  Sätze selber eingespeicht. Am 20er und am 24er (hinten) habe ich selber zentriert, einfach im Rahmen/Gabel. Hat super funktioniert. Seit 26''/27,5'' lasse ich immer zentrieren, für 10 Euro je Laufrad bei einem kleinen Radladen um die Ecke. Gut und günstig.

kc85


----------



## LockeTirol (28. November 2019)

Bei VPACE mal fragen. Denke die würden einen Satz 24er auch einzeln verkaufen.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (28. November 2019)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Bei VPACE mal fragen. Denke die würden einen Satz 24er auch einzeln verkaufen.



da hätte ich sogar einen unbenützten zu verkaufen....


----------



## Egika (3. Dezember 2019)

RomainK schrieb:


> da hätte ich sogar einen unbenützten zu verkaufen....


Ja, das wissen wir nun - wenn Du um die 100€ dafür aufrufst, dann habe ich Interesse - das war ja die Eingangsfrage im Thread "leicht und günstig"


----------

